# 1-2" Undy at my LFS (New Pics)



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I've had my eye on an Undy for awhile now...should I add it to my 125 with a 3-4" Niger and a 5" Porc Puffer, or not even take the risk.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

From what owners say, Undy's are one of the most aggressive triggers there is. Plus the two triggers wont get along. I would say get it and set up a 50 BDR for it.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it think that for now since they are small there would be enough territory. but as they grow the undy will probably take over the tank. And take it over by killing all competition for space.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'm gunna put it in my 125 for the time being...with those small trigs hopefully I won't have any territory battles, and if all hell breaks loose I have two empty 55's to plop it in one of em. Wish me luck.

Tibs I have done multiple trigger combos in the past but never tried a Undy...don't believe everything you read on the net, each fish is different. You can have a 10" p*ssy Clown Trigger or you can have a 5" Humu Humu try to take your pinky off. To me its all live and learn.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

probably wouldnt work...u could always try it out that undy could be "mello"


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> Tibs I have done multiple trigger combos in the past but never tried a Undy...don't believe everything you read on the net, each fish is different. You can have a 10" p*ssy Clown Trigger or you can have a 5" Humu Humu try to take your pinky off. To me its all live and learn.


Yep, triggers are most likely the most unpredictable fish there is. It most likely won't work for life, but I think you know that. For now, two juvi's in a 125, there should be very little problems at all.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You have a better chance while small. Adding two adults would end up bad.IMO


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> You have a better chance while small. Adding two adults would end up bad.IMO


No way would I deal with two adults...They had a 6" Undy and a 5" CT in a 20 gallon tank my LFS, I noticed the CT's lips had been biten off. So, I asked one of the dudes there what was the deal with the Undy and the CT together, he said it was fine...So, I pointed out the CT's lips and he was dumbfounded, I was like duh asshole...poor fish.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Got my little Undy so far no problems except for the fact that he has hid in the LR for about 24 hours and I have only seen him twice...I also picked up a Kole Tang to go with the current stock of Porc Puff and Niger trigger. Hopefully all works out with the two trigs.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Here she is with a couple others...my cam fuckin sucks.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool little guy! Good luck! Keep an eye on him as he gets bigger, and challenges the niger.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Cool little guy! Good luck! Keep an eye on him as he gets bigger, and challenges the niger.


I have had absolutely no problem so far...only 2 days into it though, hah. Apperently Undy's grow very slowly but so do ******. If anything the larger Niger kinda bullies the Undy around sometimes but that stopped now they kinda pack together sometimes or leave each other alone.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

which one is the pic of the undy?
I don't know what they look like.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

:rasp: 1-2" undies aren't that big... how do you ever get into them?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Trillion said:


> which one is the pic of the undy?
> I don't know what they look like.


last pic on the right (green and orange stripes)


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

Blue said:


> :rasp: 1-2" undies aren't that big... how do you ever get into them?


I ussually slide um of one leg at a time while im trying to get in um but i guess you could cut the string in the back or just move it to the side till ur done


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice pickup.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

So far absolutely no problems with the Undy and the shyness has worn off. The little fugger is out all the time now.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

I WOULDN'T DO IT, BUT THATS ME!

ICEMAN!


----------

